# Anyone doing homeshare?



## hellomimi (Apr 16, 2020)

What are your thoughts and/or experiences as:
1. homeowner who's renting a room in their house mainly for companionship;
2. senior looking to rent from someone who does homeshare.
This kind of arrangement is common in California.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 16, 2020)

I just "share" with my husband; that's plenty.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 16, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I just "share" with my husband; that's plenty.


LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I just "share" with my husband; that's plenty.


  Alot of things are done differently in Ca...


----------



## Marlene (Apr 17, 2020)

Wouldn't work for me even if I did have a house (I live in an apartment these days as I don't want the headache that goes with maintaining a house anymore).  I like my privacy and do not want people in my home that I do not know, and when you homeshare, you cannot expect the other person not to have company.  I do not wish to pick up after other people or deal with different sleep habits, t.v. habits (I don't have one and can't stand the noise when people leave them on all the time), etc.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I just "share" with my husband; that's plenty.


Yes!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't personally know -or even know of - seniors who are home sharing, but can understand the appeal of having a companion and/or someone to share expenses.    

In the 70s nearly all single twenty-somethings in So Cal had roommates and it worked out pretty well for most of us.


----------



## Duster (Apr 17, 2020)

Home sharing could work if the roomies got along well. Just look at the old T.V. show "Golden Girls". 
There could be many benefits to such an arrangement, as long as everyone had their own personal space to retreat to.
On the downside, what would happen if the tenant became sick or disabled to the point of needing care or not being able to meet their financial part of the deal?


----------



## peppermint (Apr 17, 2020)

No, Thank You.....


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for your responses. Keep them coming!


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> What are your thoughts and/or experiences as:
> 1. homeowner who's renting a room in their house mainly for companionship;
> 2. senior looking to rent from someone who does homeshare.
> This kind of arrangement is common in California.


If I was single, I would consider it.  But my hubby is enough. However, I would like to rent out a room to a responsible, clean, mature elderly adult..but hubby loves his routine and his space..therefore, that will not happen.


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 17, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> If I was single, I would consider it.  But my hubby is enough. However, I would like to rent out a room to a responsible, clean, mature elderly adult..but hubby loves his routine and his space..therefore, that will not happen.


Me too, I'd consider it if I was single preferably someone close to my age.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 17, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Me too, I'd consider it if I was single preferably someone close to my age.


Same here.  They would definitely have to be around my age without a lot of baggage following them.  Next thing you know they have adult children, grand kids lagging behind...  NOOOOOO..


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 17, 2020)

I live alone on 50+ acres surrounded by farms and hundreds of acres of woods.

I'm not anti-social.
I just don't like people. 

Actually, I prefer controlled contact.  Except for a 2 year long marriage, I've lived alone my entire life.  This is likely a legacy of having grown up in a large chaotic family.  I love my solitude.

The chats I have with folks when I go to church or out dining or shopping or the occasional social event suffice for me.  It's interesting how much you get to know about other people when you're out shopping or dining alone.  But when I go home, I want to be on my own.

I'll admit that this "Shelter In Place" is forcing more isolation than I like.  But a roommate???  Never.


----------



## Manatee (May 9, 2020)

Mrs Manatee and I have been sharing for 60 years, we will keep it going as long as possible.


----------

